# Ebay bewertungen sichtbar aber beschreibung und preis unsichtbar machen?



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2010)

Hallo

Da ich mich länger nicht bei ebay eingeloggt habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass
man bei mir neuerdings sehen kann welche artikel ich zu welchen preis verkauft habe.

Vor der änderung wurd es bei mir nach 90 tagen gelöscht.
Und man konnte nurnoch die kommentare lesen.

Das finde ich ein bischen doof.
Hab aber nur eine möglichkeit gefunden alles auf privat zu stellen.

Allerdings ist das nicht das was ich will . Wenn jemand die kommentare liest egal.
Ich will nur nicht das jeder sehen kann das ich z.B. vor 4jahren meinen Rechner verkauft hab
und zu welchen Preis.

Kann mir jemand nen tipp geben?
Danke.


----------



## Teleton (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ebay bewertungen sichtbar aber beschreibung und preis unsichtbar machen?*

Ebay möchte das so. Deshalb kann man das nicht ausschalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ebay bewertungen sichtbar aber beschreibung und preis unsichtbar machen?*

Ebay möchte das so? Das ist unser verkommender Staat der das so will! 

Was meinst Du wohl was die Praktikanten jetzt in der Harz4 stelle machen dürfen! 
"Such Dir mal die Kontoauszüge von Kunde XY raus, such die Ebayabbuchung und dann rechne mal die verkaufssummen bei Ebay zusammen!"
Das ganze dauert 5 Minuten inkl. Rechnungschreiben über Rückzahlung an die ARGE!

Armes Deutschland


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ebay bewertungen sichtbar aber beschreibung und preis unsichtbar machen?*

Was hat das mit "armes Deutschland" zu tun wenn der Staat nicht möchte, dass einer, der sich ne goldene Nase über ebay verdient, dafür keine Steuern zahlt und dann auch noch Unterstützung kassiert?


----------

